# Life time pass increase



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Price of the "Life Time National Park Pass" goes from $10 to $80 Mon the 28th. The pass is available for those over the age of 62.
Mail and on-line apps have to be post marked before the 28th.

Got yours?


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Yup got mine as soon as I heard about the price increase.

And remember - if you have a permanent disablilty you also qualify for this pass.

https://store.usgs.gov/senior-pass

It is $10 to purchase in person or $20 online. Well worth the $20 to me!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As of yesterday the price is now $80.00 - still a bargain or so they say....


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

guess Smokey the Bear needed a raise...


----------

